

Goat Simulator almost half as popular as DayZ and Rust - sillysaurus3
http://steamgraph.net/index.php?action=graph&appid=265930q252490q221100

======
sillysaurus3
Maybe not appropriate for HN, but I thought it was interesting that the force
of virality is so powerful that a tiny indie game like Goat Simulator could
come anywhere close to the extremely popular and profitable DayZ or Rust.

It speaks to the fact that there are still opportunities for indie devs to
make a name for themselves by making something interesting. It doesn't have to
be a social or puzzle game either.

